# Wilder vs Ortiz



## TMA17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Who do you like in this fight?


----------



## Martial D (Mar 3, 2018)

Do you mean Deonte Wilder the boxer?


----------



## TMA17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Martial D (Mar 3, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> Yeah


Well Tito isn't well rounded like todays MMA guys.

I see it either ending in a KO in the first few seconds by wilder, or tito grabs him and its over by ground and pound in a few seconds.

50/50


----------



## TMA17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just boxing lol


----------



## Martial D (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh you mean some other Ortiz. Ya, no idea I stopped following boxing in the 90s when it became a tangled mess of corruption lol


----------



## TMA17 (Mar 4, 2018)

I sort of did too.  After Tyson it never was the same to me.


----------

